# North star



## Zsquigley (Dec 19, 2020)

I have a 2002 North Star snowblower that needs its belts replaced. Does anyone know what type of belts or size belts that I need?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Zsquigley









Do you have a model/serial number for it ? Maybe a photo or two ?
I'm guessing you're not talking about one of these - - > North Star - Single Engine Blower
When I hear North Star I'm thinking it's a Northern Tool branded blower made by someone else.


.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Post a picture. This may be a Murray made machine. Search Amazon for Murray belts, 579932 is common for the drive belt 33", 585416 is common for the auger belt 35". Measure your belts to check.


----------



## Zsquigley (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Those belt #s seem to be standard for the dozens of Murray's, Noma, rebranded Murrays I've worked on.


----------



## Zsquigley (Dec 19, 2020)

You guys are the best! Thank you!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm guessing you're in Canada ?

I can't find that exact model number but for a 627808x84a PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
I'm coming up with the same numbers as JL.

BELT, DRIVE V 3L Part# 579932MA (Superseded to 1733324SM)
BELT, AUGER V 4L Part# 585416MA

The "MA" at the end isn't that important.


.


----------

